# Anyone dealt with Lightning Bar Equine Services



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Hello, I have been looking at several of the horses advertized with Lightning Bar Equine services, does anyone have expeirence with them?

http://www.dreamhorse.com/show_list.php

LIGHTNINGBAR

Feel free to give your opinion of any of the horses too.
They seem to put a lot of effort into representing their horses, which is nice to see.
Thank you
Tasia


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I looked into breeding my mare to A Sudden Star this spring but decided on another stallion. They are only about 1 hour from me. I emailed them asking a BUNCH of questions, and they were super nice and responded immediately. Gave me great advice and were extremely helpful. Most people aren't like that. I *think* they have quite a bit to do with an equine program Michigan State University as well, something like the guy is a teacher there or something like that?

They always have a bunch of horses on dreamhorse and horseclicks that are really nice and seem to be well taken care of. I love A Sudden Star's 2011 foal crop. He sure knows how to throw them!


----------



## midnighthighway (Jun 6, 2011)

very nice people and very good business :]
i almost bought a horse from them but ended up not b/c of a situation i ended up in. he sold to a very good home i heard. they answered all questions about everything i asked. very friendly and professional. good luck with your horse buying :]


----------



## JCD (Apr 10, 2012)

*Joe is awesome!*

They are good people! I actually bought a horse from them 4/3/12. She is a 2010 filly out of Gota Lota Potential and she has been amazing. I am a few states away but the drive was worth it. Very nice – clean facility and he (Joe) treats his horses right. GREAT place to buy a horse. :lol:


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Their website is certainly annoying with all the music and flashy junk. If I'm looking to buy a horse, I don't need flash and trash. Don't know anything about them, but that website almost gave me an epileptic fit! :lol:

They do look to have decent stock on their sales pages.


----------

